# [Problème] Magnifique



## maxpro93 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je rencontre un problème avec l'application Magnifique qui permet de changer de thème. J'avais changé de thème il y a longtemps mais je crains qu'il y ait un problème car lorsque je lance l'application ça me dit :" System Events got an error: Some data was the wrong type. (-1703)". Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mars 2010)

Puisque tu dis avoir Magnifique depuis un bout de temps, j'imagine que tu l'as installé sous Leopard. As-tu fais l'upgrade vers Snow Leopard ou es-tu toujours sous 10.5? Car si tu es sous SL, Magnifique n'est malheureusement plus compatible, ce qui pourrait expliquer ton problème.


----------



## maxpro93 (19 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas Snow Leopard, étant sous PowerPC.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mars 2010)

Ok, je vois. Tu dis avoir appliquer un thème il y a un moment, j'imagine donc qu'entre l'installation de ce thème, puis ta récente tentative d'utilisation du programme, tu n'as pas utilisé Magnifique, ou je me trompe?
Le bug pourrait être dû à l'installation d'un autre soft; dans l'immédiat, je ne vois qu'une désinstallation, puis réinstallation de Magnifique pour tenter de solutionner le problème.


----------



## maxpro93 (20 Mars 2010)

J'ai déjà essayé mais ça ne change rien


----------



## maxpro93 (20 Mars 2010)

Je crois que c'est depuis que j'ai tenté d'installer un thème avec ShapeShifter


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Ah forcément si tu installe un logiciel qui n'est pas compatible avec Leopard.


----------



## maxpro93 (21 Mars 2010)

Comment je peux résoudre ça ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)

Désinstalle ShapeShifter à l'aide d'AppCleaner, par exemple, afin d'être sur que ShapeShifter et tout ce qui lui est lié soit définitivement supprimé.


----------



## maxpro93 (21 Mars 2010)

Déjà fait


----------

